# GH raising and deficiency



## Austin (Feb 18, 2005)

Good day all

I seem to be having a problem with the hardness of my water from my tests and what I have found out what would be the best approach.

The GH in my tank is approx 80-90 ppm and from my water company im told my TDS is around 180.

Currently I am using Kents R/O to try and raise my GH and also add baking soda to saise my KH(70ppm), running pressurized CO2 with my PH at 6.8 to 6.6

My other parameters before I ask the question are as follow


Using estimated index dosing (46gal tank)
NO3 10-15ppm
K 20ppm (3/4tsp every second day)
P 1.5ppm
Fe 1ppm

Now onto the 2 questions first Does RO right affect my CO2 calculations?

Secondly my main concern is some of my plants specifically ludwiga cuba are showing sign of deficiency specficly leaves curling/browning. Which leads me to beleive cal/mg deficiency.

What other alternatives do I have for raising my Ca and Mg along with hardness would calcium carbonate and magnesium sulfate(i think thats what its called) do both gk and Kh also solving my nutrient deficiency.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Calcium Carbonate will raise both KH (from the carbonates) and GH (from the calcium). The problem with this stuff is it takes forever to dissolve so don't expect any rapid impact.

I've found the best way to raise only the GH is to use a mixture of CaCl2 (calcium chloride) and MgSO4 (magnesium sulphate). Both dissovle immediately and will have a rapid impact on GH without touching your KH.


----------



## Austin (Feb 18, 2005)

Here is a picture of the deficiency, seems to only show up in the ludwiga cuba, to contrast there is also a shot of L repens.


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

The symptoms on 'cuba' do not look like Ca related. Can't rule out Mg though.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I think you need more CO2.
Also, traces, what are you using? Just Fe or something with all the traces?

The Ludwigia will turn almost a deep black red color using EI and good CO2. 
You can add SeaChem Eq if you wish and back off the K2SO4 for K+ dosing.
It'll add Mg/Ca, Mn, Fe, SO4 or you can add the CaCl2/MgSO4 also for much cheaper.

Still, for a 46 gal tank, that's not a large expense, adding 1/2 teaspoon after the water change will suffice.

Make sure you have good CO2, check the pH with the equipment off if you use a pH probe etc.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Austin (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Tom

Thanks for the reply. the image posted was wrong here is a shot of the image, was supposed to be the Ludwiga CUba, but I deleted the wrong one due to space and the repens was posted my mistake.










Actually I am using the EI method but was recently told I may have been dosing it wrong due to possibly mis interpretting what I had read.

Ill post what my regime has been and what I have now changed it too and if you or anyone could shed some insight on it, ie if I am missing anything or something looks off that woudl be great

Tank Specs

46 gal
192 watts
Pressurized CO2
Flourite Substrate

Water Spec

PH 6.6-6.8
KH 70ppm
GH 80ppm

My Dosing regime looked like this

Water change on Fridays

Macros dosed on Fri, Sun, Tues

3/4 tsp Potassium Nitrate (dry)
3/4 tsp Potassium Sulfate
2.5ml Mono Potassium Phosphate (2tbsp to 250ml water)

Micros dosed Sat, Mon, Wed

15ml Plantex CSMB + Extra Iron

Thursday Off day

Now I have changed the routine due to some advice and also trying to bring the colors out of certain plants namely the E stellata. ( also I would love the colors you now just described with the cuba i wasnt aware it could get that red)

Water change on Fridays

Macros dosed on Fri, Sun, Tues

1/4 tsp Potassium Nitrate (dry)
1/4 tsp Potassium Sulfate
1.25ml Mono Potassium Phosphate (2tbsp to 250ml water)

Micros dosed Sat, Mon, Wed

15ml Plantex CSMB + Extra Iron

Any advice you have would be great thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I would raise your CO2 levels. At about 4 KH, you are between 22mg/l of CO2 (@pH of 6.8) and 35mg/l (@pH of 6.6).

Raise it so it's consistently above 30mg/l...


----------



## Austin (Feb 18, 2005)

I edited my post I had attached the wrong image my mistake.


----------



## Austin (Feb 18, 2005)

Any thoughts on the right picture( the cuba ) and the new dosing? I am still seeing little color on the E stellata but the Cuba seems to be doing better will post a new pic tommorow.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Try this: 
Use Flourish or TMG instead.
Dose 1/2 teaspoon of KNO3, no K2SO4 at all.
Maybe a 1/4 teaspoon of MgSO4 after the water change or SeaChem EQ(-1/2 teaspoon).

Note changes the next few days after a water change.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Austin (Feb 18, 2005)

Interesting switch, I thought that plantex was a better trace than flourish or TMG. My water change day is today so I will see if I have any TMG left.

Secondly with the KNO3 dose you suggest will that affect the coloring I am trying to achieve with the E. Stellta?

As promised here are a few updated pics(trimming time), note the L cuba has really come around, the only plant with no color now is the E stellata and the Dipidis D.(bright green).


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

I had a similiar problem with the E.Selleta i started dosing alot more tmg and iron and noticed a big diffrence after 6 days.I also think when you stelleta grows past the mid point of your tank the color will come out alot more.Beautiful tank Austin


----------



## Austin (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Paul.

The Stellata is at the the halfway mark, so only time will tell.


----------

